# 1st time



## joe moffatt (Sep 6, 2014)

Made my first fatty, used Italian sausage made by me, provolone and mozzarella cheese, onions and bell peppers and pepperoni with my home made pasta sauce , It was awesome.













10626581_10204659832280943_605726690409484713_n.jp



__ joe moffatt
__ Sep 6, 2014


















10600373_10204659832200941_8599472521765776400_n.j



__ joe moffatt
__ Sep 6, 2014


















10636088_10204659833400971_2422264205049880595_n.j



__ joe moffatt
__ Sep 6, 2014


















10624964_10204659851521424_3052658764474194709_n.j



__ joe moffatt
__ Sep 6, 2014


















10689950_10204660624500748_149132997976373947_n.jp



__ joe moffatt
__ Sep 6, 2014






Thanks guys for teaching me something new


----------



## themule69 (Sep 7, 2014)

It looks very good. Nice weave. I can almost taste it from here. I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## teedawg (Sep 8, 2014)

What a perfect weave! The first fatty post I made I hid the bacon weave that looked horrible! Welcome and happy smoking!


----------



## driedstick (Sep 9, 2014)

That looks great - nice job!!! 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 10, 2014)

Joe Moffatt said:


> Made my first fatty, used Italian sausage made by me, provolone and mozzarella cheese, onions and bell peppers and pepperoni with my home made pasta sauce , It was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I can't believe this was your FIRST Fattie!  It looks amazing - your bacon weave is beautiful.  Loved that you made your own Italian sausage and pasta. I bet the flavor of this fatty was off the charts good with all of those great ingredients.......Welcome to SMF Joe Moffatt








Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby!


----------



## knifebld (Sep 10, 2014)

Thing of beauty that there Joe, good job!


----------



## disco (Sep 10, 2014)

Terrific Fatty. Terrific qview. Terrific post!







Disco


----------



## themeatyone (Sep 10, 2014)

That is a work of art!


----------



## joe moffatt (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks guy, I'd never heard of them until I came here, I just followed the tutorials and it was very tasty.


----------

